# Happy Freaking Thanksgiving U Bastards....



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2005)

Gobble Gobble Gobb... BLAM!!!!

Dinner is served....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 24, 2005)

Yo Happy Turkey Day, we gots food up the wazoo here, make sure ya don't ya don't get agada!


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy TG Les 
or as the Pilgrims said "Sodeth thou the harvest, shooteth yon turkey I doth crave fowl and mine loins art bleeding starving, verily.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy turkey day guys! I hope you are enjoying the feasting and food buzz!  Still early here, so I am painting while the family watches the Macy's thanksgiving day parade. But I will be a feasting fool later!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving (those who are having one)!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy TG guys! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2005)

Eat till ya puke! Then eat some more! 
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Man Thanksgiving rocked! It is my fav Holliday. I love the food!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2005)

My wife's cousin recently finished culinary arts school and specialized in desserts and pastries. She made a chocolate pecan pie that was so good I damn near soiled myself. All I could say was OH...MY...GOD! Everything else was good to, but that pie was un-freaking-believable.


----------



## me262 (Nov 25, 2005)

we went to a deer camp with friends and feel that i will burst, but enjoy it to the max


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Just ate another Turkey Sandwich. To recover from this thanksgiving I am going to Saunas tonight with my wife near where I live and I am going to have to go to the Gym quite a bit next week!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy mates. But always remember that US is built on thievery, killing and slavery of America natural inhabitants........ Indians.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

What the hell is that about Pisis. Thanksgiving has nothing to do with the slavery of Indians. It is about giving thanks for what you have and being greatful for it. Why even bring that up. That was just low and dirty to me.


----------



## trackend (Nov 25, 2005)

Stupid statement Pisis


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 25, 2005)

Woderful day for travel, yesterday: plane was half empty, arrived on time, no queue at the Immigration and even the Cerberus who control the passports was in good mood: I was out of Hartsfield in less than an hour, never happened before!

And the temp is at least 5C higher than in Milan


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

trackend said:


> Stupid statement Pisis


Agreed. What was the point of that, Pisis? Killing, enslavement, and colonization are as old as mankind. They occurred on every continent throughout our long sad history, so I fail to see the point of trying to ruin a perfectly harmless holiday with the kind of sh*t you just posted. You think the Czech Republic was the exception to the rule or something?


----------



## JCS (Nov 25, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just ate another Turkey Sandwich.



Thats my favorite part of the holiday, turkey sandwiches for the next two weeks after it.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

evangilder said:


> .......She made a chocolate pecan pie that was so good I damn near soiled myself.......



Ummm....... I'd becareful of any food that might make you soil yourself.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Nov 25, 2005)

JCS said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Just ate another Turkey Sandwich.
> ...



XD My favourite part as well! And there's always extra desserts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> trackend said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid statement Pisis
> ...



Exactly very well said. How about we go ahead and Cancel all Hollidays Pisis because I am sure that somewhere in that holliday there was something that was not quite right.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > trackend said:
> ...



I'm sorry if I insulted someone, I didn't mean it this way, really.  

I was just trying to point out onna fact that Indian culture was almost vanished because of colonization. Not only in the US but also in South America.

I just saw many films (Winnetou) from Karl May about Indians and read an article about what happened in the US during the 60-70 (AIM - American Indidan Movement).

And I thought the Thanksgiving Day is connected with Indians... Or it isn't?

And as to the Czecho...... they never did a conquery war, only self defensive.........

Please accept my apologizes if I have hit anyone with my words.

Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

The first thanksgiving was celebrated together with Native Americans. However Thanksgiving is a holiday to be greatful for the good in your life and the things that you have been given in life. It is not a day to ruin with comments about negative things.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...Thanksgiving is a holiday to be greatful for the good in your life and the things that you have been given in life. It is not a day to ruin with comments about negative things.


It's the same thing in Canada, even though we celebrate it in early October instead of late November. I don't think natives ever really played a big part in Thanksgiving here though. Not that I recall anyway.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 25, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > ...Thanksgiving is a holiday to be greatful for the good in your life and the things that you have been given in life. It is not a day to ruin with comments about negative things.
> ...



Well, I think it's mostly an English holiday... It's not really celebrated in my region.

Anyway, Happy (late) Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Well, I think it's mostly an English holiday... It's not really celebrated in my region.


I think you're right. Not too many French-Canadians celebrate it. I personally know one guy who does, but he's from Nova Scotia not Québec.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea, I know it was celebrated with natives and colonizators...... Some English captain and an Indian chief. But don't remember where.

Here it is not celebrated, of course. Also I didn't noticed any references about it here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Well either way it is my favorite holliday.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

what? we don't celebrate thanks giving over here??...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

I think he was saying that it was mostly english as in English Canadain or English American since the French Canadians dont celebrate it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

ah........


----------



## Maestro (Nov 26, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think he was saying that it was mostly english as in English Canadain or English American since the French Canadians dont celebrate it.



Exactly.


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2005)

too many stuffy inlaws and their kids........glad I'm back home.

I despise Turkey and pumpkin pie anyway. I'd take Hot German potato salad mit Wurst in a flash any day with a nice glas of Weiß Wein


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 26, 2005)

Happy LATE Thanksgiving day! I sure do love to turkey hunt, especially down here in Alabama! Yeah, ill be having turkey soup for a LONG time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Erich said:


> I'd take Hot German potato salad mit Wurst in a flash any day with a nice glas of Weiß Wein



I just ate that actually. Some good Rot Wurst and some good pototo salad at the Weinachtsmarkt in the town where I live. I love this time of the year. I did not drink a Weiss Wein but rather a Gluehwein.


----------



## Crippen (Nov 30, 2005)

Been a busy gal and also no time to read whole thing ....... BUT.... though late ...... I wanted to say Happy 'Thanks giving' Les and folks stateside.

what is ya most thankful for?
after being in china.....im thankful for a flushing toilet that I dont have to squat over ( especially with my bowels.... and just having have a rum and orange and a bag of nuts).


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2005)

ah Gluhwein I still have some in the fridge from last year Adler, yes freezing rain right now so time to heat some up with my babe'

Say Crippen when do we get a look see at some of your pics of China and you on the great wall doing some climbing  ?

hey I am just thankful to be alive and able to get out of bed every morn. Dang that sounds OLD !


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

I hate Glühwein.... Unless it's like -30° freeze...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Cripps....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Cheers Crippen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2005)

Pisis said:


> I hate Glühwein.... Unless it's like -30° freeze...



Well it is best to drink it when it is cold.


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 1, 2005)

Gluehwein really is good stuff, when it's cold of course.
And we can find it even here in Atlanta, now would it be too much to ask for a bit of snow?


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2005)

The Glühwein is steaming on the stove right now ..........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Glühwein.... Unless it's like -30° freeze...
> ...



Yup....... Or Rum.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, one guy drinks his frozen to the nuts, the other drinks it after its been boiling on the stove... WTF is up with that????

Hey Parm, what u doin in Atlanta???


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2005)

it should be sipped almost to the point of rejection, meaning as hot as you can drink it. Possibly one of the best cold remedies ever made in this world ...........

I have nasty memories of the first time I had a hot glas of this potentially dangerous liquid. I couldn't talk for three days as I scorched my throat out


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 1, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey Parm, what u doin in Atlanta???



..working from remote ... my wife lives here, so I arranged to commute and have some day of remote office per month.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent...


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 1, 2005)

.. and btw I meant 'cold wheater', wine must be hot!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 2, 2005)

Speaking of Glühwein, yesterday I hung out with this cutie Slovak 23 yo girl. We went around the Prague Old Town Square, there's this Xmas market, we drank Glühwein..... Oh life's sweet! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

That is what I meant up there. It should be drinken when it is cold outside not when the Gluehwein is cold. The Gluehwein should be extremly hot like Erich said. It warms you up.

Anyhow tomorrown night me and my wife are driving to Bamberg, Germany to go to the Christmas Market there. I cant wait to drink some Gluehwein, eat some Saurkraut and Schupfnudeln, listen to the christmas sounds and savor in the Christmas smells.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 3, 2005)

There's some renessiance chateu in Bamberg, ain't?


----------



## trackend (Dec 3, 2005)

Heres a quick recipe for Xmas. Poached Pears with a little twist instead of poaching the pears in ordinary red wine as per usual, try using Mulled/spiced wine instead, add just a little sugar about 1 teaspoon to a whole bottle of Mulled wine and just peel the pears cut a flat on the bottom and stand in a saucepan with the wine simmering till soft and serve cold with or without creme fraiche yummy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

or you could do what i do and just feast on quality streets


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Pisis said:


> There's some renessiance chateu in Bamberg, ain't?



Not sure. The old part of town still has all its old original Medieval buildings and castles and walls. It is very beautiful city.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2005)

Adler are you taking some fotos I hope of these neat scens during this special time of year ? ............man I hope so, Bamberg is actually a spot that my wife and I want to come and visit besides the small walled towns on the Romantik strasse. Are the markets selling the paper cutouts still - aka tree ornaments ???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Unfortunatly Erich, my camara is still in my desk at work so I got no pictures of the Weinachtsmarkt in Bamberg. Which I am hitting myself for. It was very very nice. Something they did that was neat was the Nikolaus schwim. About 30 people in wetsuits jumped into the river with torches and swam in formation around a raft with St. Nikolaus on it. At the end of the river he got off the raft and handed out presents to all the children. It was really a sight to see. Poor swimmers must have been freezing in the river, but then again they volunteered to do the special event.

I am however going this weekend to Rothenburg o.d Tauber this weekend for the Chrismtas market there and I will take my camara. I am sure you are aware of this historical and ancient city on the Romantik Strasse. I will take pictures of it for you and post them here in a thread.


----------

